

Is The Key to Happiness Being Busy? - equilibrium
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2013/02/is-the-key-to-happiness-being-busy/

======
Moto7451
I think that matches up pretty well with the past year of my life. I'm almost
always busy but never in a rush. I definitely feel the happiest I've ever
been.

